# Xbox won't read fat32 formatted 2 TB Seagate External Drive



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought a Seagate 2 TB external drive to put videos on so i could hook it up to my xbox and watch the videos through my xbox 360. I researched and found out that xbox only recognizes FAT32 format and not NTFS. It worked fine with my 320GB Western Digital hard drive which was in the FAT32 format when i bought it. The Seagate 2TB drive i bought today was in NTFS so I converted it to FAT32 using " EASEUS Partition Master 6.5.2 Home Edition ". Even though it is in FAT32 my xbox 360 still will not recognize it. Here is the drive if it is of any help. 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Seagate...35107&st=seagate 2tb external drive&cp=1&lp=4


----------



## dbsimms63 (Jul 3, 2010)

When you formatted the Seagate, did you make it a primary or logical drive? For Xbox360 to see it, the drive needs to be set up as a primary FAT32 drive.


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

I made it a primary FAT32 drive. Would it be a better idea to format the drive to HFS+ format? If possible though, I would like to get it working in FAT32 format.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It may be worth trying a new partition manager to see if that works.

Make sure to format the drive before making it fat32 format.

Hope this helps,
Redeye


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

format it back to ntfs before reformatting it to fat32? could the size of the drive be contributing to by problem? It's 2TB.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't think that's the right format. I had to format dries using a Mac to get it to work.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you tried using a non win formatter?

if not try SwissKnife

I had a similar problem a while ago and eventually got it working.


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

it works in fat32 i just had to partition it and hook it up to the usb port at the back of the xbox. For some reason it won't work with the front ports. Thank you though for your help guys.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh.

It is due to the back USB ports having more power to them then the front which are only supposed to be for Controllers.


----------



## dbsimms63 (Jul 3, 2010)

So did you partition it into a primary and logical drives, or just two primary?


----------



## dbsimms63 (Jul 3, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> It may be worth trying a new partition manager to see if that works.
> 
> Make sure to format the drive before making it fat32 format.
> 
> ...


How do you format it first and then make it a FAT32 format? Doesn't formatting it into FAT32 format the drive? I only did it once. It was NTFS and I formatted it to FAT32 and made my partitions.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I meant for him to reformat in case of a file structure error which turned out not to be the case.

Sorry if I confused you mate :/


----------

